# Some new Pleco pics



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here some pics of some of my plecos curently hosted toggether in one tank waiting for new homes.....

Hypancistrus Zebra L46:

















Panaque (Panaqolus) Albomaculatus LDA31

















Panaque Nigrolineatus Gold Line L27









Hope you like them guys!!!!









p.s. i have more plecs so more pics will come...


----------



## fingernibbler (Jul 26, 2004)

tHOSE ARE SOME beautiful Plecos. New home what are u planning on moving them to ? And how big are they (hard to tell from pic). Where did u get such pretty plecos


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They're beautiful, Jim








I'm really envious of those Zebra and Albomaculatus!

btw: how's the Zebra doing? Is he back to his old self again? And how is your search for mates progressing?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pleco's are frigin awesome and u have some sweet ones


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys!

fingernibbler***All the plecos will be moved to new 80g spieces only tanks.I now have 3 new ones....

Jonas***MrZebra is fine and he is searching for some females and from some secret info i have he has found some beautifull German women and probably they will come to 'visit' us next week...:laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Awesome Pleco's


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!
I would have one of those LDA31, but my p's got ahold of him in the hospital tank...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

have you heard of a blue eyed pleco? Are they hard to get hold of?

nice plecos, i might get a few for my 55g.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

jeehh cool nice pleco's beautiful


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> have you heard of a blue eyed pleco? Are they hard to get hold of?


 There are two species of Blue-eyed Pleco: Panaque cochliodon, which surfaces on very, VERY rare occasions, and the Panaque suttoni (or suttonorum), which isn't available for hobbyists because firstly habitat-destruction almost wiped them out, and secondly their native range is very remote, and even more dangerous (due to drug traffickers and paramilitary groups that operate there).

But to any pleco-fanatic - me included - a true Blue-eye (of either of the two species mentioned) is like the holy grail - I'd sell my left testicle and a kidney for one, without second thought!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i asked becuase a guy from my lfs said he wants one. Apparently if you go to holland or somewhere (i can't remember where they went) the fish they have puts ours to shame. So if you want one got there....lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i asked becuase a guy from my lfs said he wants one. Apparently if you go to holland or somewhere (i can't remember where they went) the fish they have puts ours to shame. So if you want one got there....lol


Actually, about a year ago I saw an 8-inch Blue-eyed Panaque on offer on a Dutch Buy and Sell website, for only 25 euro's








I still kick my own ass daily for not having jumped on that deal (I wish I knew why I didn't) - I think it's about the only chance I'll ever get to get one of these fantastic fish, and even if somehow I get another one, I'm affraid I have to pay at least 15-20 times as much for it























As far as the availability of (rare) fish in Holland goes: if you're a cichlidiot, this is heaven, but if you want it special (Stingrays, large catfish, L-Number Pleco's, exotic Piranha's, oddballs), Holland sucks big time...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice plecos jim.

there was a blue eyed pleco for sale here a while ago.
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/...cat=63&de=10353
dixon


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > i asked becuase a guy from my lfs said he wants one. Apparently if you go to holland or somewhere (i can't remember where they went) the fish they have puts ours to shame. So if you want one got there....lol
> ...


 What were you thinking. I would have been all over that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 Well, in my defense I have to say I didn't authenticate the guy's claim - people say the most outrageous things when they want to sell things, so I'll never be sure wheter it was a true Blue-eye or not.

Other than that, I doubt I was thinking anything at that moment


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so apart from being rare why would you want one? All i know is now i want one and i don't know why.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> so apart from being rare why would you want one? All i know is now i want one and i don't know why.


 I don't know: just because, I guess...








Seriously though, a fish that rare and exotic screams more or less screams "own me", and who am I to refuse such a request???
I got a thing for rare fish, especially because in Holland it's pretty hard to get the unusual, the exotic and the rare, so besides just wanting to take care of such a gem I also see it as a challenge to build up a collection of oddities...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > so apart from being rare why would you want one? All i know is now i want one and i don't know why.
> ...


 well its hardly swarming with them here either. I see the occasional golden nugget for £30, but i'm sure theres loads at wharf, have you seen there website? I can ask for a specific pleco you want and see if i can post it if you like, although its illegal to post live fish in the uk, it might be different if using airmail.

this is the list of plecs they have on there website although they get deliveries on tuesdays so there will be more tomorrow:

Acanthicus adonis (Polka Dot Lyre Tail Pleco)
Alligator pleco, Liposarcus sp.
L001 Glyptoperichthys joselimaianus (Gold Spot pleco)
L006 Peckoltia oligospila
L015 Peckoltia vittata
LDA022 Panaqolus maccus (Ringlet pleco)
L025 Scarlet plec - stunning adult available
L027 Royal Panaque nigrolineatus
L066 King Tiger peckoltia
L091 Leporacanthicus triactis
L114 / LDA07 Pseudacanthicus leopardus 
L128 Blue spot plec (Ancistrinae sp.)
L129 Hypancistrus sp.
L136b Gold Spot Plec (Hypancistrus inspector)
L155 Acanthicus hystrix
L185 Spiny devil (large adult available)
L200 Ancistrinae sp. (Yellow Spot plec)
L205 Peckoltia sp.
L218 Peckoltia sp. 'Worm line Peckoltia'
L235 Pseudolithoxus anthrax, Flyer pleco

Also "common plec's" (H. punctatus or L. pardalis/multiradiatus), Gibbiceps, and Bristlenose plec's. heres a link to wharf aquatics.co.uk


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very beautiful Plecos.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I love that pleco in the last pic. royal pleco right?

I like the pellegrini pleco's, there's a 6"er at the lfs for $250








I like the adonis also.


----------

